# E70 35d - Request help with diagnostic codes/loss of power



## Ngkx5 (Apr 4, 2021)

So I have the following codes:

452A - Particulate Filter system
478F - low press exhaust gas recirculationvalve, plausible.
47C9 - low pressure exhaust gas actuator pod control.
4D6C - exhaust gas temp sensor before particle filter.

Problem is, I get no boost or power past 3k RPM, and when I attempt to push past 3k RPM, I get an engine malfunction/reduce power message.

I’m not worried about the 452A code as I monitor regeneration via Carley and the system operates as advertised (I figured out months ago by reading various forums to replace the thermostat







).
I removed the manifold and cleaned it out (wasn’t really dirty) and placed everything back together today. Still the same issues.

I don’t want to throw parts at it, but I ordered a pressure converter after reading various posts/threads on this forum (part number 11747805391) but I’m curious to know if this is a good start.

Also - can somebody tell me where this is located lol???

Thanks for any help.
-Nick


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

learn to use BMW Fault Code Lookup - BMWFaultCodes


----------



## Ngkx5 (Apr 4, 2021)

Thanks!


----------



## Ngkx5 (Apr 4, 2021)

Update:
These codes cleared after after replacing the pressure converter:
478F - low press exhaust gas recirculationvalve, plausible.
47C9 - low pressure exhaust gas actuator pocontrol.

Now I have a NEW code that I didn’t have before:
4779 - low pressure exhaust gas recirculation actuator position, short-term drift.

I’ll keep updating this as things change...


----------



## robinasu (Aug 15, 2011)

Vacuum line leak?


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

4779DDE: Low-pressure exhaust-gas recirculation controller, position, short-term driftd73n57c0DDE US-diesel fuelView
*Fault Information*


Fault Code DescriptionThe short-term drift fault of the low pressure EGR valve is set when the absolute difference between the newly taught-in adaptation value and the adaptation value taught-in as part of the last driving cycle exceeds the limit value.
Limit value: 8 %

Fault Code Conditions General ConditionsThe check takes place when the adaptation of the low pressure EGR valve is active.
Control unit voltage: 9.5 V to 16 V.Terminal Condition
Driving Conditions

Fault Time Condition

Service Plan*Delete adaptation values and re-learn (re-start engine three times and hold above 3000 rpm for 3 s).
If fault reoccurs:*
Check vacuum system between following components and repair if necessary:

Vacuum reservoir.
Vacuum fuel tank.
Pressure converter for low pressure EGR valve.
Low pressure EGR valve.
Look out for porous/cracked hoses!
Replace pressure converter for low pressure EGR valve.
If the vacuum system is OK:
Replace low pressure EGR valve

Fault ImpactVisit your nearest BMW Service Centre.

Warnings Warning LightsNoneControl Center Messages

Service NotesIf the exhaust-gas recirculation valve has been replaced, the following service function must be carried out: Delete adaptations, air mass system.
© 2021 - BMWFaultCodes


----------



## Andre H (Jan 24, 2021)

Ngkx5 said:


> So I have the following codes:
> 
> 452A - Particulate Filter system
> 478F - low press exhaust gas recirculationvalve, plausible.
> ...


I have the same problem and am at odds because I have replaces the solenoids the pressure convertor which by the way is under the intake manifold which needs to be removed, in addition I have changed all the vaccum lines along with the LP EGR valve, I am getting the same code. did you happen to figure the problem out?


----------



## Andre H (Jan 24, 2021)

I have the same Problem with my Low pressure EGR, code 0047C9 is the first that pops up again after reset, I have replaced the pressure cam unable to fix the damn thing, the LP EGR valve, all the corresponding vacuum lines anyone that has succeeded fixing the problem, some pointers are appreciated.


----------



## X535D:( (5 mo ago)

Having the same fault after replacing both pressure converters, back pressure sensor and hose due to a blowout, all DdE Faults are cleared except this one, possible cracked line I’m assuming, since there were no such faults before the BMW tech touched the lines, would I bring back and ask for a smoke test?


----------



## arielcordero071291 (5 mo ago)

Ngkx5 said:


> Update: These codes cleared after after replacing the pressure converter: 478F - low press exhaust gas recirculationvalve, plausible. 47C9 - low pressure exhaust gas actuator pocontrol. Now I have a NEW code that I didn’t have before: 4779 - low pressure exhaust gas recirculation actuator position, short-term drift. I’ll keep updating this as things change...


 Hello , I’m trying to find the location of the pressure converter any information will be greatly appreciate.


----------



## arielcordero071291 (5 mo ago)

Ngkx5 said:


> Update:
> These codes cleared after after replacing the pressure converter:
> 478F - low press exhaust gas recirculationvalve, plausible.
> 47C9 - low pressure exhaust gas actuator pocontrol.
> ...


----------

